# Phoenix is 2 years old today



## LittleBear (Apr 1, 2016)

Happy Birthday to my Phoenix, celebrating 2 years today. Honestly, life would really be so boring without him! Here's a recent pic - he's always smiling...kinda hard to have a bad day around this pup.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 19, 2016)

LittleBear said:


> Happy Birthday to my Phoenix, celebrating 2 years today. Honestly, life would really be so boring without him! Here's a recent pic - he's always smiling...kinda hard to have a bad day around this pup.


Handsome, handsome shepherd!

Yup, they are so good to have around, They really do help especially on the darkest days.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy 2nd Birthday Phoenix. Hope you had a great day handsome.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

:birthday:

Happy 2nd Birthday to the handsome happy Phoenix!! :smile2:


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

Beautiful Shepherd! Happy Birthday to Phoenix!


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

:cake: Happy 2nd Birthday handsome Phoenix! 3 candles on your cake: 2 for your age & 1 to grow on!


----------



## Catjpowell91 (May 5, 2016)

wow what a gorgeous pup! Happy birthday Phoenix!!!


----------

